# make it senmce to safe these kind of transistors



## frank-20011 (Jun 4, 2016)

hello everyone,

i have a short question: in general, make it sence to process these kind of transistors (in these package):

http://german.alibaba.com/product-gs-img/kunststoff-paket-npn-bipolar-transistor-s9014-factory-outlet-60145079415.html

Regards!


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 4, 2016)

Please do not take this wrong. I would advise you to use auto correct add on and go after words which are underlined with red color. They are the words which are misspelled and auto correct will offer you solution. A lot of people with english as second language (like me for example) do use this forum and many of them do use translator programs. You should consider using one too. If you post something with wrong spelling your post will be incomprehensible to most of people who do use translator.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 4, 2016)

Only if the legs are showing gold plating. The one in the picture in the link does not appear to show gold plating.


----------



## frank-20011 (Jun 6, 2016)

hello,

is "auto correct" a part (better an electable part and where can i find it?) of the forum or mean you i should use external translater progams?

back to the transistor: the t. in the picture in the link is only an example, i dind't mean visible gold, meybe on the legs, i mean gold in form of bonding wires.

are there bonding wires made of gold in tronsistors in these kind of design? (not in these special one transistor).

regards!


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 6, 2016)

TO92 style transistor packages have been made for 50+ years, I'm sure there have been some made with gold bond wires and some without. If it is worth to mess with is up to you and is probably depending on what scrap you have.
With three legs there aren't that many wires though, probably just two per package.

Personally I don't mess with them, I have too much of better scrap to work with.

Make a test batch, incinerate a few and see what you get.

Göran


----------



## solar_plasma (Jun 6, 2016)

> is "auto correct" a part (better an electable part and where can i find it?) of the forum or mean you i should use external translater progams?



Firefox - Extras - Add ons - search "grammar" - install language tool fx

or any other grammar checker. You should try a couple of them and choose the one you like the best.

Further you do need to learn grammar. You can start here or there. Just like someone needs to read Hoke to become able to understand the answers on the forum, you need to learn grammar to become able to understand what the grammar checker tries to tell you.

How important that can be, I'll show by an example from what you have written: 
Do you mean I should use external translater programs? = Meinst du, ich sollte externe Übersetzungsprogramme benutzen?
Mean you i should use external translater progams?.... ~ Du Gemeiner/Böser/Schäbiger/Linker/Niederträchtiger..., ich sollte externe Übersetzer Progams benutzen?


----------

